# Bulova Accuswiss case back screws.



## milsurpman

I'm searching for a screwdriver set to remove these strange screws that Bulova installed on some accuswiss models case backs. Would anyone know a source. Thanks John.


----------



## clt

I'm looking for the same. The closest I've found are these bits for Microtech knives
https://www.switchbladekits.com/index.php?l=search_list&s[match]=all&s[title]=Y&s[short_desc]=Y&s[full_desc]=Y&s[cid]=14&s[subcats]=Y&s[mid]=0
Last time I checked it looked like the smallest bit was 3mm (outside of one hole to outside of another) which seemed way too big, but now I see two different 2.11mm bits so I'll have to dig out my calipers and see if one of those might work.

https://www.switchbladekits.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=48
https://www.switchbladekits.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=49

Christian


----------



## bsshog40

I'm pretty sure that you can check ebay or other venues for caseback openers. Most have a wide variety of interchangeable tips for all types of watches.


----------



## clt

bsshog40 said:


> I'm pretty sure that you can check ebay or other venues for caseback openers. Most have a wide variety of interchangeable tips for all types of watches.


I looked for a while, but couldn't find anything other than the links I already shared, if you have anything specific in mind please share a link. 
I measured the screw this weekend. It is hard to get an accurate measurement since they don't have an outside edge, but I got 0.060-0.070" from the outside of one hole to the outside of another and the diameter/width of a hole to be 0.018". The bits in the links above are 0.082" but with a bit of filing they might be made to work. I may give it a try if I can't find anything else.


----------



## KirS24

I've opened the topic on this here, and even wrote to Bulova - no reply. Nobody knows where to get it.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

Proprietary tamper-resistant? How nice. So, a short three-prong driver. Should be FAIRLY easy to file one up out of, say brass? Drill the center some and file the notches. Brass might not hold up long if they're real tight but, it also won't do any damage either. I take things like those screw-heads as a sort of challenge when I run across them in other areas.;-)
To get a good picture of what a tool would look like(and maybe get it out), you can use a plastic rod, heated up and jammed against the screw head. let it cool off and it MIGHT work if the screws aren't tight.


----------



## bsshog40

Well I know the screws are some sort of 3 prong. I seen some specialty screwdriver bits that are 2 prong. Don't know how big they are but if they can fit at least 2 of the holes, it may work. There are other sets that are cheaper. Just search Specialty Screwdriver Sets. Depends on how much money you want to spend trying things out though. Lol


----------



## ronragus

any updates on the screws?


----------



## don r

Are those screws on both automatic and quartz watches? Won't need to open an automatic.


----------



## ronragus

Of cause an automatic needs to be opened...

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## mooncameras

Here is what you need to open the Bulova watch cases.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus

mooncameras said:


> Here is what you need to open the Bulova watch cases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry i think we are looking for a specific screwdriver?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## nestle01

Unsure if this was ever solved, it is not a case back opener that is needed, but a 3-prong Tamper proof Spanner Screw bit. I did find this, but have not located the bit or tool yet. I am in need of one also...

3 Notched Spanner Tamper Proof Screws-TS-3NTS-01 - KAY GUAY ENTERPRISES CO., LTD.


----------



## dote

I unscrewed mine with the two prongs on my Bergeon 6767-F spring bar tool.









The prongs are just wide enough to fit two of the three indents in the screws, so just turn it counterclockwise to unscrew.


----------



## dote

Also note that if your screws are black/PVD coated or otherwise painted, the 6767-F mentioned above WILL scratch off the paint in your screws if you're not careful.


----------



## RFollia

Hi,
I had the same problem,
Apparently the tool is proprietary from bulova service centers, until...
the internet express site from Mr. Ali came to the rescue!
do the search as "3-prongs-Precision-Screwdriver-Blades-For-Bulova-Percheron-Watch-Case-back-Screws-tools"
or by item number 32864482010
Hope that helps
Best regards


----------



## rich_in_the_lou

Ali link https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3-prongs-Precision-Screwdriver-Blades-For-Bulova-Percheron-Watch-Case-back-Screws-tools/32864482010.html



RFollia said:


> Hi,
> I had the same problem,
> Apparently the tool is proprietary from bulova service centers, until...
> the internet express site from Mr. Ali came to the rescue!
> do the search as "3-prongs-Precision-Screwdriver-Blades-For-Bulova-Percheron-Watch-Case-back-Screws-tools"
> or by item number 32864482010
> Hope that helps
> Best regards


----------



## rich_in_the_lou

a special screwdriver as available from https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3-prongs-Precision-Screwdriver-Blades-For-Bulova-Percheron-Watch-Case-back-Screws-tools/32864482010.html


----------



## clt

The screwdrivers mentioned above are 3.3 mm for a different Bulova watch. He now has another that is 1.4mm that I think will work. Specs aren't mentioned on aliexpress or topwatchparts.com (same seller I think) but I emailed him. I just ordered it today (it is on sale) https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000117113805.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.1e073c00T1Sv1I&mp=1
I'll let you know if it works when I get it, it will probably be 6-8 weeks.


----------



## RebelAnarchistt

Please let us I know. I recently purchased a Bulova Accu-swiss Telc which has the smaller 3 prong screws than the percheron. Ive also messaged him on aliexpress but I don't know the size of the screw.


----------



## ReallyBored

I'm also curious about this smaller 3-prong screwdriver described by clt. I made the mistake of buying the Percheron screwdriver, thinking that it ought to work with my Murrens and Telcs. But it was way too large. I suspect the Murren/Telc/Telaro screws might be around 1.8mm, give or take.


----------



## clt

Unfortunately the small one is too small.


----------



## ReallyBored

clt said:


> Unfortunately the small one is too small.


Thanks for the update. That's disappointing, but at least you saved me from ordering one myself.


----------



## clt

I finally decided to just file my own after breaking two strap tools. I used the screwdriver mentioned above and filed off the tip and then filed it to three prongs. Now I need to figure out how to get the bezel off. It looks like it should pry open, but I'm not sure how to do it without scratching up the case.


----------



## ReallyBored

Good luck with that. The usual advice is to cover the case with tape to offer a bit of protection against the knife, but I've never tried to take the bezel off my Murren, so I can't say how easy/hard it will be.


----------



## Evthun85

Hey all! The screwdriver for the percheron is way too big for the Accu Swiss Tellaro screws. The link to Ali looks like the F screwdriver is what works. Has anyone bought it yet? There's only about .4mm between the prongs on these screws.


----------



## Evthun85

Anyone been able to get the actual tool yet? Also, i have the 7750 but worried I still won't get the movement out without taking the bezel off based on other threads I've read. Can anyone comment?


----------



## ReallyBored

My solution (see post #3).....

Bulova Accuswiss Murren caseback screws - any news on available screwdriver? | WatchUSeek Watch Forums


----------



## Evthun85

ReallyBored said:


> My solution (see post #3).....
> 
> Bulova Accuswiss Murren caseback screws - any news on available screwdriver? | WatchUSeek Watch Forums


I did see that and went to esslinger. Has that worked well? I'm considering using a dremel and modifying a t6 star bit. Looks like removing 3/6 points should fit perfect!


----------



## 357-Mag

Finding a tool for those screws is nearly impossible. I tried one that was being sold on ebay for Accu-Swiss models about two years ago and it was too large. I think they're still being sold on there. Don't waste your money. And about a year ago I contacted Bulova to see if they could sell me the tool. They do have them but will not sell to the public. I have no idea why. Maybe they only have a limited number of them. But from the phone conversation it seem to me that they want to be the only one's to open these. You can send the watch to Bulova and they will service it.


----------



## Evthun85

357-Mag said:


> Finding a tool for those screws is nearly impossible. I tried one that was being sold on ebay for Accu-Swiss models about two years ago and it was too large. I think they're still being sold on there. Don't waste your money. And about a year ago I contacted Bulova to see if they could sell me the tool. They do have them but will not sell to the public. I have no idea why. Maybe they only have a limited number of them. But from the phone conversation it seem to me that they want to be the only one's to open these. You can send the watch to Bulova and they will service it.


I bought that same tool on ebay and it's way too big. I guess it's only for the percheron watches.


----------

